

TED: Joachim de Posada says, Don't eat the marshmallow yet - absconditus
http://www.ted.com/talks/joachim_de_posada_says_don_t_eat_the_marshmallow_yet.html

======
absconditus
Note that the presenter responded to many questions and comments on the site.

